# derosa craigslist



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

I swear this isnt my bike or my ad, but i thought i'd point it out cause its a great deal. 
http://boston.craigslist.org/bik/128556571.html

if i had the money that bike would be mine right now...but alas, somewhere out there i hear a tiny violin playing for me.

Also, after reading how it is going to get harder to get de rosa's here in the states, i thought i'd pass on some further info about some neo-primato frames: last i checked there were 2 neo primato's in stock at nycvelo in case anyone is interested, although one of them had a pretty big paint chip (orange one I believe)...still beautiful bikes.


----------

